
Getting started with microservices and Kubernetes - sidcool
https://medium.com/@MostlyHarmlessD/getting-started-with-microservices-and-kubernetes-76354312b556
======
is0tope
This is a very informative tutorial, I've been meaning to learn Kube for a
while now. I have to say though, coming from someone who has used docker-
compose/swarm a lot both for development and deployment; this seems like a
huge amount of setup and configuration. Would this be considered a simple
deployment, or are most like this?

